# How often do you play with your puppy?



## cockapoo (Sep 24, 2007)

I take my 3 months cockapoo out for a run/walk 15-30 mins a day and of course frequent potty trips through out the day. I leave him alone during the day 9-4 pm and I come back to see him 3-4 times to pet him/check up on him.

When I do leave him alone, I leave my TV on and put his toys by his bed. My question is, how often/long do I play with my puppy? (ie: tug war, chasing, rough playing, etc)


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

My grandma walks my dog for about an hour in the morning and then he is left from 9am to 12pm then my mom plays with hime some and then when I get home at 3pm I take him for a walk or two and play with him for about 30 min.


----------



## Pitbull Lover0904 (Oct 1, 2007)

I am home all day. But i play with my puppies for about an hour every so often because they get tired then wanna sleep!


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

You didn't mention the time you spend teaching your dog the life skills that are necessary for his development. I'd certainly count that time too and as I'm a big fan of play training, I count it as play.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Everyday is different but heres today.

This morning we went out for potty. Had breakfast and put Puddles in her run with Dozer running around greeting the drivers and the lot help. He plays fetch with everyone because there is no getting out of it. He insists. We threw a few toys in the pond and they both swam around for awhile. Off to their runs. At noon, Puddles and I run off to haul a few loads to BFE. Get to the dirt pit and Ms Ward the office lady took my dog from me. So i had to haul the final 2 loads alone. I pick her up and she needs a bath. bad. They have a few dogs that live around the pit and she was slobbered on so bad it was like super glue was in her hair. She fell asleep on the way home..not easy to do in a dumptruck. I get home and off to the pond to fetch again. We all took a 2 mile walk with a 30 minute loose leash play for Puddles. With a final dip in the pool for Pudds for good measure till we get that bath. I feed them in their runs and give them supper. After supper I get the bath done. She wasnt happy...Never is when getting clean but will swim in her pool like there is no tommorrow. Off to roll in the grass. Nothing like a good bath and a lil roll in the grass.....Afterwards I have some one on one with Dozer..We play find the cat.. He runs around the yard looking for his various toys in the yard and brings them to me. He still hides them thinking pudds will make off with them. And he thinks all his toys are cats. After all the fun we settle down for bed. Dozer in his room and Puddles in her crate. Now its lilly the cat time. What a wonderful day!


----------



## War (Oct 1, 2007)

I work from home so I am with with my dog 24/7
In the morning we go for our morning run we only run in the morning before it gets too hot here
We then take another afternoon walk and then another walk at night.
During the day I take frequent breaks and throw her a ball or play tug of war with her or work on her obedience commands
The point is there is constant interaction between us because even when I am at my desk, she is sleeping under my desk .Yea she is a velcro dog because she follows me everywhere I go
I call her my black shadow haha


----------



## cockapoo (Sep 24, 2007)

TooneyDogs said:


> You didn't mention the time you spend teaching your dog the life skills that are necessary for his development. I'd certainly count that time too and as I'm a big fan of play training, I count it as play.


how often do you train your puppy? i try teach him to be "calm" and "friendly" to strangers. (by petting him a lot)


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

I am a stay at home mom.....and a very busy one at that. Ella gets taken out of her crate at around 7am....then goes out and eats and plays for about an hour with the kids. Then she gets put in her crate while I take my youngest to preschool. Usually throughout the day if I am busy she just gets taken out and put back in....but for the most part, she isn't alone too much. When my sons get home in the afternoon one of them takes her out for a walk and she usually is out of the crate until I have to start the bedtime woutine with the kids. Then she hangs with me while I watch tv or whatever. She gets put back in her crate around 11pm.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh boy...my actual play time with my dogs varies from day to day, but on average I get atleast an hour and a half of solid, tongue lolling play with my two each day. They get some work on recalls through this play, and certainly 'settle'...Lol.

Plus, they get a couple of mile walks (these take approx 20 minutes each); morning, afternoon, and usually a shorter one in the evening before bed. The main things we 'work on' on walks is greeting people, if we happen to come along them...

I also have time each day where I work 'just' obedience, or tricks; this I don't include in walk, or the play category really, I include this in a category of it's own, of 'mental stimulation' play time. I usually reserve 1\2 hour or more, per dog each day for that play time. 
Sometimes this obedience time is added into our walk time...we just stop by a park and do some work on our skills. Then we will have some other play time as well...people always look at me funny, cause my jacket pockets are always stuffed full; I always have a ball, rope toy, extra 'come lead', and of course treats in my pockets...Lol!


----------



## jeffrey_sy (Sep 19, 2007)

I dont have exact number of hours when playing with my dog mikki since i work at home, i usually play with her when i feel tired or stressed and its really comforting for the both of us. I got to ease the tension with my work and she got my attention whenever i feel that way.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

cockapoo said:


> how often do you train your puppy? i try teach him to be "calm" and "friendly" to strangers. (by petting him a lot)


those are good things to teach, but you also want to get basic commands "sit, come, stay, drop it, leave it" things like that, they will help you in the long run, and right now, his brain is a little sponge. other than that... my pup is 6months now, our play varies all the time. some days shes lazy and we might only play for an hour. some days shes got the zoomies first thing in the morning and thats the days we play and play and play and play...... you get it.


----------

